# Anyone used this power rack?



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2020)

Has anyone used a power rack with style of adjustment for the spotter bars and J hooks? I am thinking about upgrading to one of these used racks. It is 9' tall so I'd have to cut it down about a foot and weld it back up to get it to fit in my house. It looks much heavier duty than the cheap $250 14 gauge rack I have now. I also like that this York rack has plate storage. Any opinions?


----------



## tinymk (Mar 31, 2020)

Never trained on that specific rack but it looks solid. I wouldn’t hesitate training with it imo


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 31, 2020)

Thread hijack - nissan your avi photo melts my heart


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks bro.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 31, 2020)

Do some online comparison shopping as to price, features, overall quality, AND availability of different heights before you jump.  Google will know a lot more than I do, but the 2 companies that leap to mind for me are Rogue and Sorinex.  Bear in mind shipping costs can kill ya on things like this; they'll be based on the weight + the distance between you and them.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks good,
I'd buy it but don't think my girlfriend would allow it in the living room!


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2020)

It has to be an older rack. The closest York rack I can find is this one:

I researched every rack and every company. Titan was the best choice due to price. Rogue  and companies like TSS are too expensive for me which is why I am looking for a used rack. The rack I am considering is $450.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 31, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> It has to be an older rack. The closest York rack I can find is this one:
> 
> I researched every rack and every company. Titan was the best choice due to price. Rogue  and companies like TSS are too expensive for me which is why I am looking for a used rack. The rack I am considering is $450.



I had a similar rack to this one, it worked great.  $450 for that rack is a good price.  I baught my current rack new....no, you do not want to know...


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> I had a similar rack to this one, it worked great.  $450 for that rack is a good price.  I baught my current rack new....no, you do not want to know...


What rack did you buy?


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 31, 2020)

Looks expensive


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 31, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> What rack did you buy?



Torque Fitness half rack.  

View attachment 9574


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Torque Fitness half rack.
> 
> View attachment 9574


Damn look at those safety arms!


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 31, 2020)

I went with a Titan Rack, absolutely no complaints. Went together quite easily and about half the price of a Rogue. Cutting that rack down sounds like a lot of work...


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2020)

The rack I was interested in just sold. I will continue looking for a used commercial-grade rack.


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 31, 2020)

Thats the one I have its solid, not a single issue with it. Although I see its currently out of stock so if your looking now it may not be the best option.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2020)

Only issue I have with racks like these is we had to alter the bottoms to squat, I and most I trained with squat wide.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> Thats the one I have its solid, not a single issue with it. Although I see its currently out of stock so if your looking now it may not be the best option.







Glad to hear you had a good experience with yours. Thrall, here did not.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Glad to hear you had a good experience with yours. Thrall, here did not.



We had the 1st rack shown among others


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 31, 2020)

I really like the looks of this rack. I would not have to modify it to fit in my house but I am a little concerned about stability since it only has one cross support and it is on the floor. It certainly looks heavy duty and I sent the salesman an email. It is listed for $600 and is local.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 1, 2020)

Metalhead1 said:


> Glad to hear you had a good experience with yours. Thrall, here did not.



Haha, yeah I watched this review before I made the purchase. I figured hit or miss will see what happens and I had no issues. Happy customer here, would have much preferred a Rogue but for the price I figured I would give it a try. I did get the flat foot version because I didnt want to drill into my cement floor. The rack is very stable no issues there even when not bolting to the floor. If I were to do it again I would take my chances on another one.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 1, 2020)

There is a home gym review on youtube ive been watching, has a ton of nice stuff for the cheap and tests out all sorts of stuff, i am looking at prx due to how it can fold back onto the wall


----------



## Chump16 (Apr 1, 2020)

How much does the Torque rack retail for?

I just bought a used full rack for$450.  Fitness equipment warehouse near me.  It is heavy as f***!!  I had to take it apart to get if off the truck.  Very basic, but will do the job. Williams Strength out of South Carolina.

When I get it put back together I'll post a pic


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 2, 2020)

nissan11 said:


> I really like the looks of this rack. I would not have to modify it to fit in my house but I am a little concerned about stability since it only has one cross support and it is on the floor. It certainly looks heavy duty and I sent the salesman an email. It is listed for $600 and is local.
> 
> 
> Nissan did you end up getting that rack? Whats the brand of that one? And if you did get it, how are you liking it?


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 2, 2020)

Boogieman said:


> nissan11 said:
> 
> 
> > I really like the looks of this rack. I would not have to modify it to fit in my house but I am a little concerned about stability since it only has one cross support and it is on the floor. It certainly looks heavy duty and I sent the salesman an email. It is listed for $600 and is local.
> ...


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 2, 2020)

Ugh, sorry to hear that man! You probably will get a good deal on one if you wait but I get it you kind of need it now. Will keep my eyes peeled if I find something will pass it along!


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 3, 2020)

I am going to look at one in the morning. It is kind of weird because the seller does not have a picture. He says he had three of these racks pictured and sold them for $600 each. He has one rack left that is disassembled and he wants $850. He says the one he has left is similar to the one pictured but the front upright is as tall as the rear one and it has more plate storage. I am going to take my trailer and make the drive first thing in the morning.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 3, 2020)

I used a rack with a similar J-hook and it's never been a problem.  Mine is very sturdy and holds up to everything I throw at it.


----------



## nissan11 (Apr 3, 2020)

I bought this rack for $850 today and can not believe how heavy it is. My estimate of the entire rack is 700-800 lbs. I am going to paint it before I assemble it.


----------

